# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Islami, anti-virus kundër asimilimit !

## >_Ilirian_>

_" Minarja, e mbetur jetime pa xhaminë e saj në një fshat ku nuk ka qoftë edhe një musliman, është sot e rrethuar nga kishat ortodokse të cilat bëjnë hije në këtë vend që dikur ka folur ndryshe. "_




Thjesht kini durim dhe shikoni këtë video, ju premtoj se nuk do pendoheni!

Është një video-lajm i Top Channel, një televizion që herë pas here i rikthehet Çështjes Kombëtare.

----------


## chino

Islami eshte kontribuesi me i madh ne asimilimin e shqiptareve. 

Kush do deshmi, te lajmerohet.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Islami eshte kontribuesi me i madh ne asimilimin e shqiptareve. 
> 
> Kush do deshmi, te lajmerohet.


Po doket,..

Afro 400 xhamia i ka shkaterruar shkau ne Kosove.

Mbi 1600 xhamia i ka shkaterruar komunizmi ne Shqipni.

Mbi 1000 kisha i ka ndertuar Greqia ne Shqipni e shum tjera Serbia ne Kosove.

Edhe maqedonia ka prish n'at te veten, dhe po nderton katedrale.

http://www.inminds.co.uk/bosnia-destroyed-mosque.jpg

----------


## Renea

Muslimanet te debuar , ortodokset te asimiluar , kjo esht e verteta e camerise , sesht cudi ato qe pengonin xhirimet , te jen shqiptar.

Camerine do ta kthejm nje dit, kshtu po rrjedhin punet , hap pas hapi po permirsohet bota, a nuk po i percjellni lajmet.

----------


## chino

> Po doket,..
> 
> Afro 400 xhamia i ka shkaterruar shkau ne Kosove.
> 
> Mbi 1600 xhamia i ka shkaterruar komunizmi ne Shqipni.
> 
> Mbi 1000 kisha i ka ndertuar Greqia ne Shqipni e shum tjera Serbia ne Kosove.
> 
> Edhe maqedonia ka prish n'at te veten, dhe po nderton katedrale.
> ...


Shpjegohet edhe matematikisht kjo gje. Nese nje qytet ka 50 xhami dhe vec nje tyrbe, eshte logjike te demotohen me shume xhami sesa tyrbe.  

Vec durim. Te gjithe demin qe ju ka shkaktuar Kurani ne intelekt do ju largoje Chino. Besen.

----------


## chino

> Muslimanet te debuar , ortodokset te asimiluar , kjo esht e verteta e camerise , sesht cudi ato qe pengonin xhirimet , te jen shqiptar.
> 
> Camerine do ta kthejm nje dit, kshtu po rrjedhin punet , hap pas hapi po permirsohet bota, a nuk po i percjellni lajmet.


E ne lidhje me pushtuesin osman si duket puna? 

Ja si: Shqiptaret muslimanet u shkrine u magjypizuan duke quajtur veten muslimane, osmane, hasana, pajazita, murata dhe tretur neper kater coshet e kesaj perandorie, ndersa shqiptaret katolike mbeten pak ne numer, por mbeten shqiptare aq sa ishin. 

Keshtu qe varet nga perspektiva. Pse u deshtka te fillojme "patriotizmin" mu sot? Perse jo ne te kaluaren? Ne kohen e P. Osmane? Ka vetem nje arsye: SEPSE LEXIMI I KURANIT DEMTON AFTESINE E LOGJIKIMIT.

----------


## Renea

> Shpjegohet edhe matematikisht kjo gje. Nese nje qytet ka 50 xhami dhe vec nje tyrbe, eshte logjike te demotohen me shume xhami sesa tyrbe.  
> 
> Vec durim. Te gjithe demin qe ju ka shkaktuar Kurani ne intelekt do ju largoje Chino. Besen.


Cka nese as ajo tyrbe sesht demtuar. I bjen era vllazeri a.

Chino , ke koeficientin absolut per te qen njeriu me i deshtuar i historis moderne ahahah

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Shpjegohet edhe matematikisht kjo gje. Nese nje qytet ka 50 xhami dhe vec nje tyrbe, eshte logjike te demotohen me shume xhami sesa tyrbe.  
> 
> Vec durim. Te gjithe demin qe ju ka shkaktuar Kurani ne intelekt do ju largoje Chino. Besen.


Interesant, menyra se si flet,.. shpesh here me ngjan me Naser Aliun qe s'po dua t'ia permend emrin e "ri". 

Sidoqoft, llogjika jote eshte e defektuar, pasiqe synon devijimin e se vertetes. Tyrbe ne Kosove ke shume pak, bile ke qytete ku s'ke fare. E verteta eshte qe shkjau nuk e urren shqiptarin se eshte "shqiptar" apo rrac "arbnore", por qe eshte musliman ! Po chino, besimi i shqiptarit, e plas ne lukth shkjaun e zi ! Te kujtoj qe ne vitin 1389, Millosh Kupiloviçi luftonte krah per krah me shkijet kunder Islamit, atehere nuk ishin te armiqësuar me serbet e maqedonet, as me greket besa. Nese sot nje shqiptar i cilës do fe nuk eshte i aftë ta respekton Shqiptarin dhe besimin e tij, ai eshte i ngjashem me kopilovicat e mesjetes.

----------


## Renea

> E ne lidhje me pushtuesin si duket puna? 
> 
> Ja si: Shqiptaret muslimanet u shkrine u magjypizuan duke quajtur veten muslimane, osmane, hasana, pajazita, murata dhe tretur neper kater coshet e kesaj perandorie, ndersa shqiptaret katolike mbeten pak ne numer, por mbeten shqiptare aq sa ishin. 
> 
> Keshtu qe varet nga perspektiva. Pse u deshtka te fillojme "patriotizmin" mu sot? Perse jo ne te kaluaren? Ne kohen e P. Osmane? Ka vetem nje arsye: SEPSE LEXIMI I KURANIT DEMTON AFTESINE E LOGJIKIMIT.


Ti nese je llatinizu , shqiptaret musliman nuk magjupizohen , emrin e marrin Hasan Prishtina , Adem Jashari , Jakup Hasipi , behen pjes e perandoris Osmane , ne fund pershendeten me ate perandori dhe ja ngulin chino tradhtarit ne kohen e pushtimit serb.

Ja cte ka ber Bibla , te ka detyru me ik prej lufte , me jau lon ndor ceshtjen kombtare Hasanave dhe Ademave.

Pse nuk u bone burr me u kyq ne luft dhe me dhon shembullin e shqiptarit te mir.

Rrofshin Ademat dhe Hasanat , posht urryersit e tyre.

Kush nuk mundet me i duru kto gjera , coft qatje ku asht.

----------


## chino

> Cka nese as ajo tyrbe sesht demtuar. I bjen era vllazeri a.
> 
> Chino , ke koeficientin absolut per te qen njeriu me i deshtuar i historis moderne ahahah


Kur e di se ne fqinje jane demtuar vec tyrbe, pra pa patur xhami fare, e kupton. Per shembull ne Kroaci jane demtuar vec kisha nga serbet. Jo xhami. Kot e ke, shance nuk ka te perhapet demi islam aty ku jam une, as fryme s'e lo me mare.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Edhe ti Chino, nese don ta mbash veten si shqiptar autokton, kthehu Islamit dhe pendohu !

----------


## GANGO of SG

> _" Minarja, e mbetur jetime pa xhaminë e saj në një fshat ku nuk ka qoftë edhe një musliman, është sot e rrethuar nga kishat ortodokse të cilat bëjnë hije në këtë vend që dikur ka folur ndryshe. "_
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2Vfh9WegLA
> 
> Thjesht kini durim dhe shikoni këtë video, ju premtoj se nuk do pendoheni!
> 
> Është një video-lajm i Top Channel, një televizion që herë pas here i rikthehet Çështjes Kombëtare.


Kur doni me ndalu se koleksionuari ftyra tnyta?! Ikni en turqi islamik pushtus!

----------


## chino

> Ti nese je llatinizu , shqiptaret musliman nuk magjupizohen , emrin e marrin Hasan Prishtina , Adem Jashari , Jakup Hasipi , behen pjes e perandoris Osmane , ne fund pershendeten me ate perandori  dhe ja ngulin chino tradhtarit ne kohen e pushtimit serb.


Sipas kesaj logjike shqiptaret ortodokse mund te veprojne ne te njejten menyre ndaj per shembull grekeve dhe serbeve, pra te marin fene e tye, emrat e tyre, te martohen me ta e shkrihen neper trojet e tyre, dhe ne fund pasardhesit e tyre me emra si Milloshevici, Rankovici, Brankovici te pershendesin Serbine apo Greqine. Ja ku na shpien "logjika" muslimane. E legjitimon asimilimin. Logjika katolike thote: Rri cfare je sidomos ne kohen me te veshtire. Nder, kujt nderi i takon.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Kur doni me ndalu se koleksionuari ftyra tnyta?! Ikni en turqi islamik pushtus!


Tipik, grekofil !

Keshtu i than edhe çamëve, dhe e din se ku ikën te gjorit ? Në *Shqipni*.

----------


## Renea

> Kur doni me ndalu se koleksionuari ftyra tnyta?! Ikni en turqi islamik pushtus!


Ja pse e kemi humb Camerin , sepse per disa ka qen prioriten shqiptart musliman me i shfarros, ska lidhje se cka ndodh pastaj.

Ja, Camet musliman iken her per Turqi e her per Shqiperi , ngelen vetem ortodokset , por sot Camerija ku esht ? Smunden as ta xhirojn e lere me te frymoje shqip.

Dhe nese 1.9 milion shqiptar nga Kosova ikin per Turqi , kujt do ti ngele Kosova a e din, i ngel serbve , se ato jan 120.000 ndersa ju jeni 40.000.

----------


## chino

> Edhe ti Chino, nese don ta mbash veten si shqiptar autokton, kthehu Islamit dhe pendohu !


Autokton nenkupton ate qe eshte lindur ne vend, qe nuk eshte ardhur nga jashte. Pra ne relacion me Islamin i bie qe duhet te behem katolik gjegjesisht ortodoks per te qene sa me shqiptar. Ndersa ne relacion me paganizmin, i bie qe duhet te behem pagan per te qene autokton. 

Por tek rrenjet me te thella nuk kerkon askush te kthehet. As edhe "Zoti" i juaj, Allahu. As ai nuk thote te ktheheni ne paganizem, tek rrenjet e thella te juaja. 

Keshtu qe ne ceshtjen e kombit tone autoktone jane katoliket dhe ortodokset.

----------


## chino

> Ja pse e kemi humb Camerin , sepse per disa ka qen prioriten shqiptart musliman me i shfarros, ska lidhje se cka ndodh pastaj.
> 
> Ja, Camet musliman iken her per Turqi e her per Shqiperi , ngelen vetem ortodokset , por sot Camerija ku esht ? Smunden as ta xhirojn e lere me te frymoje shqip.
> 
> Dhe nese 1.9 milion shqiptar nga Kosova ikin per Turqi , kujt do ti ngele Kosova a e din, i ngel serbve , se ato jan 120.000 ndersa ju jeni 40.000.


Nese ikin ne Turqi, nuk kane ikur shqiptare, por turq e tjere te tille (njerez qe definojne veten nepermjet te fese ose kultures turke). Keshtu qe atehere paska pasur qe nga fillimi vec aq shqiptare sa jane ngelur aty, pra ne shembullin tend vec 40.000.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Autokton nenkupton ate qe eshte lindur ne vend, qe nuk eshte ardhur nga jashte. Pra ne relacion me Islamin i bie qe duhet te behem katolik gjegjesisht ortodoks per te qene sa me shqiptar. Ndersa ne relacion me paganizmin, i bie qe duhet te behem pagan per te qene autokton. 
> 
> Por tek rrenjet me te thella nuk kerkon askush te kthehet. As edhe "Zoti" i juaj, Allahu. As ai nuk thote te ktheheni ne paganizem, tek rrenjet e thella te juaja. 
> 
> Keshtu qe ne ceshtjen e kombit tone autoktone jane katoliket dhe ortodokset.


Vetem urdhero, kthehu ne katolik e ortodoks. A mos po te vie zor nga un ? 
Un e thash ate qe pata per ta then, nuk ka instrument me te fort per ti asimiluar shqiptaret se sa feja e fqinjeve tan. Per prove, e solla video-dokumentarin e realizuar gna TCH.

----------


## chino

> Vetem urdhero, kthehu ne katolik e ortodoks. A mos po te vie zor nga un ? 
> Un e thash ate qe pata per ta then, nuk ka instrument me te fort per ti asimiluar shqiptaret se sa feja e fqinjeve tan. Per prove, e solla video-dokumentarin e realizuar gna TCH.


Kete as qe e mohoj. Sigurisht se ka potencial te tille. Sigurisht se mendoj se duhet te jemi te gjithe vigjilente. Por e vertete eshte poashtu se askush nuk ka krijuar argument pro asimilimit si islamizimi i shqiptareve qe ka bere. Nuk ka me groteske sesa kur nje shqiptar musliman i thote nje shqiptari me fe tjeter "mos u asimilo". Eshte e njejta sikur kur nje prostitute i thote nje gruaje tjeter "mos kurvero".

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Kete as qe e mohoj. Sigurisht se ka potencial te tille. Sigurisht se mendoj se duhet te jemi te gjithe vigjilente. Por e vertete eshte poashtu se askush nuk ka krijuar argument pro asimilimit si islamizimi i shqiptareve qe ka bere. Nuk ka me groteske sesa kur nje shqiptar musliman i thote nje shqiptari me fe tjeter "mos u asimilo". Eshte e njejta sikur kur nje prostitute i thote nje gruaje tjeter "mos kurvero".


A nuk eshte groteske kur nje i krishter e trajton nje shqiptar te besimit islam si Turk e jo shqiptar ? Muslimani sepaku ia terheq vemendjen shqiptarit te krishter, qe te kesh kujdes me keto pohime sic beri Gango of Scanderbeg ; _"ik ne turqi"_ kush te ik ? Un te iki ne Turqi ?! Un shpresa e fundit ??!! Në qytetin tim Chino se ke asnje te krishter te vetëm ! Nese edhe un iki, dhe heqi dor nga ajo toke, ... atehere asta-la vista *Shqiptari* !

----------

